
4 Months of serious coding, tutorial request site is finally complete (the beta) - tonechild
https://wanted-tuts.com
======
tonechild
The idea behind this site is to let a self-moderated community vote on
tutorial requests themselves. This would give teachers a better idea of what
to blog about or vlog about etc. This could also improve the quality of
tutorials. . After posting this on reddit and linkedin, we received 4k
pageviews and a lot of criticism. I put in a ton of fixes and am planning on
completely refactoring the backend to use graphql, which i must say is really
really sweet. It does have a few shortcomings though, but that might jsut be
me being new to it.

At any rate, the project ended up spurring me into creating a handful of react
components. One is a markdown preview editor, another is an avatar uploader,
and I released the website (both server and client) as open source, not to
mention I recored myself the entire time making it while on livecoding.tv .

The real fun was being a part of open source and learning a ton about es6,
react, nodejs, and more. My only regret is not unit testing enough.

